# No recourse to public funds



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello Experts,

I will be moving to the UK on the last week of October on a tier 2 visa with my wife and 2 year old son as dependents. Of course our visa indicates that we have no recourse to public funds. That is still vague to me and I want to learn more about this clause. 

My wife is actually pregnant (just knew about this yesterday) and I want to ensure that she will get the best possible health care. Is she even entitled to monthly check-ups? or any benefits?

I will be getting a private medical plan in my company, I just do not know whether what a silver or gold plan covers. 

Please let me know what health benefits we are entitled to in the UK

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cesmij said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I will be moving to the UK on the last week of October on a tier 2 visa with my wife and 2 year old son as dependents. Of course our visa indicates that we have no recourse to public funds. That is still vague to me and I want to learn more about this clause.
> 
> ...


Basic NHS care isn't considered public funds, and as a dependant of Tier 2 visa holder, your wife should be able to access full antenatal care. She should register with GP soon after arrival (taking her passport with her visa) and ask for antenatal care. 

You should also look up provisions under your private medical insurance. Some but not all cover pregnancies. If it does, your wife may be able to get private patient treatment at maternity unit, such as private room, choice of consultant etc. But it may not cover pregnancy that already existed when the cover was taken.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks. I think check-ups are my main concern. Sorry I am really new here, what does GP mean? 
I would have to check what will be covered my our medical plan. 

Also, check-ups for my son will also be covered by NHS?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

cesmij said:


> Thanks. I think check-ups are my main concern. Sorry I am really new here, what does GP mean?
> I would have to check what will be covered my our medical plan.
> 
> Also, check-ups for my son will also be covered by NHS?


GP means "general practitioner". It basically is your local doctor. When you arrive you just register and whenever you have an health issue you will go to this GP.

You have a right to use the services of the NHS as soon as you are a legal resident.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Does my wife have to register also for an OB GYNE? Or just a GP?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cesmij said:


> Does my wife have to register also for an OB GYNE? Or just a GP?


You just register with a GP, who will then 'refer' you to O&G at a local maternity hospital.


----------



## cesmij (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Joppa. I really appreciate the reply.

I do have an off topic question. My wife and my son now have a tier 2 dependent visa. If let's say after 3-4 months they return to my home country (Philippines) after we arrive in the UK, do they have a time limit to stay in the Philippines or otherwise the visa will expire or get void?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cesmij said:


> Thanks Joppa. I really appreciate the reply.
> 
> I do have an off topic question. My wife and my son now have a tier 2 dependent visa. If let's say after 3-4 months they return to my home country (Philippines) after we arrive in the UK, do they have a time limit to stay in the Philippines or otherwise the visa will expire or get void?


Their UK visa is multi-entry, so no, they can still return to UK within the validity of the visa. They will be readmitted to UK as returning residents, provided they continue to meet the visa requirements, i.e. you are still in employment, they have a home in UK etc. There is no stipulation how long they can stay away from UK, but clearly they must have the intention to make UK their main home for as long as you are working in UK.


----------

